# Flag discrepancies



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I heard there were some local discrepancies on flying the flag at half staff I lowered the flag to half-staff early Tuesday am at our dairy farm.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Prolly need to turn it upside down......I didn't, only because I'm too lazy


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

A flag flown upside down is a distress signal or so I have been told


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thorim said:


> A flag flown upside down is a distress signal or so I have been told


I have not seen our country in more distress in my life time....almost half of the country is sick with our immorality, ignorance, and lack of leadership....and a little over half of the country could care less.

Regards, Mike


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Vol, it's called Political Correctness; I think its the cancer of American Society. I'm concerned for my kids and grandkids; especially the grandkids. No telling what they will be faced with. This country, especially under the current administration, has become so careful not to offend anyone; unless of course you're a Christian. Well in life, someone's going to be offended.

If one person out of 100 gets offended by the 99, then lets change the rules to take care of the 1 even if the 1 is morally bankrupt! Lets not worry that in changing the rules you've just offended the 99! Unfortunately that's what's happened in this country.

I've always said people on the left just aren't in their right minds! <_<


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

chazhk said:


> Vol, it's called Political Correctness; I think its the cancer of American Society. I'm concerned for my kids and grandkids; especially the grandkids. No telling what they will be faced with. This country, especially under the current administration, has become so careful not to offend anyone; unless of course you're a Christian. Well in life, someone's going to be offended.
> 
> If one person out of 100 gets offended by the 99, then lets change the rules to take care of the 1 even if the 1 is morally bankrupt! Lets not worry that in changing the rules you've just offended the 99! Unfortunately that's what's happened in this country.
> 
> I've always said people on the left just aren't in their right minds! <_<


Almost like 'push 1' for English, why do we need the 'push 2' button in a country where our official language has been English for 250 years!! Even the IRS website has some 'push 2' as the language.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I always push the Spanish Speaking button that way you instantly get a reply.

Why? Because someone is just waiting for a Spanish speaker to come on and they get priority. I just start talking in English and say, "well since you are on the phone anyway..." It really is sickening; government programs having workers literally waiting for illegals to call, when tax-payers must wait.

Just this week my town harassed me because I moved my driveway down 100 feet from where it was. I always had 2 driveways, I never even put in a new culvert, I literally used my bulldozer and moved it 100 feet, but 6 people called to complain and see if I had a permit. REALLY? Across the road from me is a meth lab. 4 houses up lives a convicted pedophile who abused a child under the age of 14, and if some sicko identifies himself as a woman for the day, they can go into a woman's bathroom and peek in on my wife and 4 daughters...and you morons are worried if I have a driveway permit to move a driveway 100 feet so the cattle trailer can get to my barn? *REALLY?*

Thankfully 2 farmers are on the board of 3, and they just gave me the permit so when people ask, they can say I had one.

But honestly, do you guys get what i am saying? Eventually there will be push-back.


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Every last word RF. Again the PCers doing what they do best.....


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Vol said:


> I have not seen our country in more distress in my life time....almost half of the country is sick with our immorality, ignorance, and lack of leadership....and a little over half of the country could care less.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I could not agree more.

It is interesting to note that 100 years ago science was coming into play where people were driven by what chromosomes made unborn babies male or female for instance, where as 100 years later the attitude is 180 degrees the other way...why should we care, it is about how a person feels.

That is a huge shift in thinking in 100 years time if you think about it.

Basing your life solely upon science is not a good thing; think of the show House where the Dr was super smart but could care less about how people feel. He was cold, uncaring, and mean. Yet basing your life on emotions...how you feel, is just as bad and that is where we are today. Read how it worked out for the nation of Israel in the bible. Look up the book of Judges and everywhere you see "And everyone did what was right in their own eyes" and then read on and see how their actions turned out. Spoiler alert...it was never good!

Where should we be? I suggest somewhere in the middle. If you think I am crazy, look at our Greatest Generation...the flyboys and Rosie Riveter's of our nation during World War Two...right in the middle. A little solid thinking, and a little emotion.

We lost it all when we stopped going by our own creed printed to this day on our money: In God We Trust.


----------

